# Byeenkoms



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Kan ons nie oor n jaar of twee n samekoms onder ons reel nie?Miskien n bosvark spit of enige iets.Ek sal graag julle ouens persoonlik wil ontmoet,en ek weet Stefan,Bossie en almal wat ek alreeds ken voel dieselfde.Ek dink ons het n GREAT forum!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Kan ons nie oor n jaar of twee n samekoms onder ons reel nie?Miskien n bosvark spit of enige iets.Ek sal graag julle ouens persoonlik wil ontmoet,en ek weet Stefan,Bossie en almal wat ek alreeds ken voel dieselfde.Ek dink ons het n GREAT forum!


Soos ek vir ASG en die ander manne gese het. Ons het die plek en die tyd hulle moet net die tyd maak. Sal mal lekker wees.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Philip,

Hoe lyk 01 tot 04 Mei 2008?

My gat jeuk om bietjie in die bos te kom vir iets anders as werk.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I wonder when Frank is coming to hunt again.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Honderd!!*



ASG said:


> Philip,
> 
> Hoe lyk 01 tot 04 Mei 2008?
> 
> My gat jeuk om bietjie in die bos te kom vir iets anders as werk.:wink:


Ek sal beslis my dinge so kan reel,sal bakgat wees.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Klink goed!

Bossie, Frank gaan n plan moet maak!

Ek dink dit is n lang naweek en ons kan ook sommer n bokkie of drie plat trek.
Dit sal maar Rooibokke moet wees want ek moet nog volgende seisoen n Waterbok gaan jag.
Wat vra jou pel vir daardie wit neus Wildebeeste?:tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ek moet verwag wat me minister or finance se dan ek kan se wanneer:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

I'm sure that Bossie or one of the other AT members can organise for you to pay S.A rates.:wink:

Booking a plane ticket in advance can save you plenty. Frankfurt to JHB on Lufthansa or via Windhoek on Air Namibia.
One of us locals will fetch you at the airport and speed you into the bush for biltong and :darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Klink goed!
> 
> Bossie, Frank gaan n plan moet maak!
> 
> ...


R2500.00 vir 'n bul en R2000.00 vir 'n koei.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Frank,
> 
> I'm sure that Bossie or one of the other AT members can organise for you to pay S.A rates.:wink:


That is a pretty easy thing to do. Should not be a problem.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Moerse idee sodat Frank in Rande soos ons betaal.Bossie dit sal nice wees om ASG en Frank en almal vir n dag Baobab toe te kan vat.Ons gesels more verder.Ons moet dit vroegtydig begin reel,hopelik sal baie van julle belangstel.ENOS sit seker links voor!
Cheers


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Please give me one night time with my wife:wink:
I am sure môreoggend I get the ok


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Moerse idee sodat Frank in Rande soos ons betaal.Bossie dit sal nice wees om ASG en Frank en almal vir n dag Baobab toe te kan vat.Ons gesels more verder.Ons moet dit vroegtydig begin reel,hopelik sal baie van julle belangstel.ENOS sit seker links voor!
> Cheers


Ek is seker hy sal Phillip:wink:. 

Ek bedoel ons vat mos die kamp per dag. Frank het al meer in SA gejag as sommige van vandag se laaities.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Kan julle manne dit nie reel vir die laaste week van Julie of die eerste week van Augustus volgende jaar nie?

Ek beplan om dan terug te wees in Suid Afrika ek moet net eenvoudig terug bos toe.

Gerhard


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Gerhard said:


> Kan julle manne dit nie reel vir die laaste week van Julie of die eerste week van Augustus volgende jaar nie?
> 
> Ek beplan om dan terug te wees in Suid Afrika ek moet net eenvoudig terug bos toe.
> 
> Gerhard


Soos dit vir my klink behoort dit n verskoning te wees vir n tweede bosberaad:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I had a quick search for a flight, for example 28.7. to 11.8. with LTU to Cape Town, than I must take a flight with Kulula to J`burg.
Or the same days with Air France.

Oh man, tonight I must riding for South Africa, god give me the power and my neighbour a Viagra :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis die beste idee wat ek in 'n laaaaaaang tyd gehoor het, ons sal seker ons boe moet saamvat...?? Of pak ek net my spaar lewer in? Die laaste fotos van julle manne daar bo se kuier sessies maak my lekker nervous!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*''bosberaad''*



Gerhard said:


> Kan julle manne dit nie reel vir die laaste week van Julie of die eerste week van Augustus volgende jaar nie?
> 
> Ek beplan om dan terug te wees in Suid Afrika ek moet net eenvoudig terug bos toe.
> 
> Gerhard


Gerhard/Engee,

Ons is bly julle ouens voel ook so oor die aangeleentheid.Gerhard ons moet jou en Karoojagter beslis sinchroniseer(regte woord ?)Ons ander moet ons reelings by julle aanpas.Dink julle daar is genoeg tyd.Hendrik wat van jou?

Engee as jy sonder jou boog kom sal jy n paar straf ''shotguns''moet insluk.
So van die os op die jas:moet ons nie n SPRINGBOK rebelle rugbyspan begin nie.Ons behoort nie baie vir die SPRINGBOK embleem te betaal nie.Wat gaan in Pakistan aan,weet julle wie van ons ouens gaan.Ponting is ook oppad!

Groet aan julle almal, especially to our German friend
philip


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> Gerhard/Engee,
> 
> Ons is bly julle ouens voel ook so oor die aangeleentheid.Gerhard ons moet jou en Karoojagter beslis sinchroniseer(regte woord ?)Ons ander moet ons reelings by julle aanpas.


I think "sinchroniseer" is the right word:wink:
I am sure Gerhard and me will find a synchronization.

*For me it is a honor to meet you all and I will give my best that this comes true*.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*Green Light*

All what I now need is the where and when and how long to book a flight and sinchroniseer my holidays with the colleagues at the work.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Dit klink na 'n wenner.

Gee my net bietjie kaans om dinge hier by die werk uit te sorteer.

Maar my beplanning is vir die laaste week in Jul tot die 2de week in Augustus volgende jaar.

Sal julle ophoogte hou.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hier kom n ding!:darkbeer:

So dra ons weet waneer almal van oorsee af op die selfde tyd hier kan wees moet ons dit doen.
Laat my asseblief vroegtydig weet want ek het mos n afspraak met n moerse waterbok bul.:tongue:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

Kan jy asseblief vir my die pryslys vir Baobab stuur?
[email protected]

Dankie:thumbs_up


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Is mal mense soos ek ook genooi? Bossie, mag ek miskien n prys lys by jou kry vir my toekomstige jag planne. Soek altyd nog n lekker plaas om op te jag. My e-mail is [email protected]

Dankie


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Is mal mense soos ek ook genooi? Bossie, mag ek miskien n prys lys by jou kry vir my toekomstige jag planne. Soek altyd nog n lekker plaas om op te jag. My e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> Dankie


Dit is dan van selfsprekend. Ek dog jy is al gepak en reg om te ry:wink:

Hoe meer siele hoe meer vreug.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Kan jy asseblief vir my die pryslys vir Baobab stuur?
> [email protected]
> ...


Ek sal een kry, maar dit is natuurlik die jaar se pryse. Hoop nie dit verander nie.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ek is altyd gepak..... Gaan die naweek weer jag. Het n afspraak met n lopende tank (bosvark). Het hom 2 naweeke terug gesien en die ding is massief!!! Hopelik sal ek hom kry.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Ek is altyd gepak..... Gaan die naweek weer jag. Het n afspraak met n lopende tank (bosvark). Het hom 2 naweeke terug gesien en die ding is massief!!! Hopelik sal ek hom kry.


Onthou net die foto's.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

My Waterbok jag is bevestig vir 01 tot 08 Augustus 2008.

Hoe kry n mens die blerrie fotos op hierdie website?
Die ding se maximum grote is 122kb. My fotos is met regte cameras afgeneem en daar is niks naby daai grote nie!

Help asseblief. Ek het *&^$R mooi fotos om vir julle te wys.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> My Waterbok jag is bevestig vir 01 tot 08 Augustus 2008.
> 
> Hoe kry n mens die blerrie fotos op hierdie website?
> Die ding se maximum grote is 122kb. My fotos is met regte cameras afgeneem en daar is niks naby daai grote nie!
> ...


Jong Craig, my sisteem werk baie maklik. Ek se vir my foto program dat ek die foto's as 'n e-pos wil stuur. Hy maak dit dan vir my in my mail aplikasie oop. Ek drag dit dan na my desktop. Van daar gaan ek na die manage attachement. My mail program het dit dan automaties verklein.

Die alternatief is om vir jou 'n gratis Photobucket rekening oop te maak www.photobucket.com . Van daar kan jy net die link copy. Voor die link tik jy dan net die volgende







.

Hoop dit help.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig,

E-mail me the pics and I can compress them for you. Quick Quick:wink:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ek sit links voor


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> My Waterbok jag is bevestig vir 01 tot 08 Augustus 2008.
> 
> Hoe kry n mens die blerrie fotos op hierdie website?
> Die ding se maximum grote is 122kb. My fotos is met regte cameras afgeneem en daar is niks naby daai grote nie!
> ...


Craig,

you must use a pocket camera, this thing makes small pictures:wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Kan ons nie oor n jaar of twee n samekoms onder ons reel nie?Miskien n bosvark spit of enige iets.Ek sal graag julle ouens persoonlik wil ontmoet,en ek weet Stefan,Bossie en almal wat ek alreeds ken voel dieselfde.Ek dink ons het n GREAT forum!


Hallo klink goed Begin nou aftraande te vat en nog 'n jaar sy gat gesien


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Uploading photos to forum!*

Hi Craig,

go to Photobucket, http://photobucket.com/, sign up and create your album, then upload your photo's to your album, there is an image adjustment built in so that you can adjust the image to post to the forum in the correct size, under each image in your album will be 4 URL's you use, use the last one marked " IMG code " click on the link and it is automatically copied, you then paste this link to your post, this is how I add my images to the forum. I hope this helps!

Have a great day!
Bernie.


----------

